# Show us your automobile dealerships



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Many of us have gas stations on layouts but what where people buy their cars and trucks? If you've modeled a new or used car lot or auto dealership, let's see it. If it's a building like Walthers Krazy Ken's Car Town show us how you detailed the showroom.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Why aren't you showing any of your builds? :dunno:

I'd show mine but _I dont't have one yet._


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

cole226 said:


> Why aren't you showing any of your builds? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd show mine but _I dont't have one yet._


At present all my structures are packed away untill layout bench work is finished, so in the interim I'm vicariously enjoying the builds of other forum members.


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

ogaugeguy said:


> At present all my structures are packed away untill layout bench work is finished, so in the interim I'm vicariously enjoying the builds of other forum members.


That's exactly what I did. Looked through a ton of track planning books, Model Railroader, Classic Toy Trains magazines and eventually it all came together.

Sorry for the sidetrack... back to automobile dealerships.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

ogaugeguy said:


> At present all my structures are packed away untill layout bench work is finished, so in the interim I'm vicariously enjoying the builds of other forum members.


Gotcha. Don't forget pics once you get it going.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a Lionel Ford dealership along with a VW dealership.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Look at all them bugs!


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

cole226 said:


> Look at all them bugs!


Probably leftovers from "Men In Black I" :smokin:

Fred


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Auto dealerships are nice, but wonder if any members have modeled a weathered vehicle or two on their layouts with a "For Sale" sign on the windshield? Using an older vehicle on jacks (or logs) would possibly "sweeten the deal", while adding some urban blight along the tracks. I have a damaged Rambler Marlin that could be a good candidate.

I'm giving myself ideas...







https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=506720&stc=1&d=1566950702


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I like your idea, Toy train hobby. It adds a realistic touch to a layout beyond the typical inground and building signs posted at a dealership or used car lot.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

neat idea ya got there


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

TTH,

Way to think outside the box. Good idea. :SELLIT:


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your positive replies! I ran out of available space for a dealership, so a disabled vehicle by the tracks will have to do.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Toy train hobby said:


> Thanks everyone for your positive replies! I ran out of available space for a dealership, so a disabled vehicle by the tracks will have to do.


Great idea!!!


----------

